# Madras 2016



## jimh (Aug 28, 2016)

Been awhile since I'd been to a proper airshow...so the wife and I set out for Madras yesterday. Here are some highlights...
Jim


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2016)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2016)

Great photos, Jim!

I've been wanting to get up to both Madras and Tillamook and I really don't have an excuse, since they aren't really that far from Redding (KRDD)


----------



## jimh (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, here are a few more. I've tried to focus on the positive parts of the day. The Stearman accident is still sinking in. Here are a couple more photos. Unfortunately I forgot to set the shutter speed up for blur but I'm happy with them.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Aug 28, 2016)

GrauGeist
...I went to the old museum years ago at Tillamook. It was really cool in the old blimp hangars...but this new place is beautiful, worth the trip if you tie it in with one of their events. 

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2016)

Great shots Jim !
You had me stumped there for a minute - I thought you'd gone to Madras in India !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2016)

jimh said:


> GrauGeist
> ...I went to the old museum years ago at Tillamook. It was really cool in the old blimp hangars...but this new place is beautiful, worth the trip if you tie it in with one of their events.
> 
> Jim


I think one of the reasons I'd like to visit the Blimp Hangar in Tillamook, is because I grew up near the Blimp Hangars in Tustin (Orange County) and the Tillamook station has some interesting WWII history.

But yes, I'll have to put Madras at the top of my "to-do" list!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2016)

Great pics Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

